# Hatch last night in Hartland



## dtm4801 (Dec 19, 2005)

I was driving home last night in Hartland about 9:30pm and drove by a local lake (Maxfield Lake) and it looked like it was snowing.  If anyone saw this, please let me know what hatch this was. Most were very small white flies......Was this the mayfly hatch? Thanks!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

could it have been the cottonwoods letting loose... they look like snow when they come off the trees..


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

yep that CW seed is thick right now


----------



## dtm4801 (Dec 19, 2005)

Not cottonwood. Had about 60 of them all over me just from a walk from the truck to the garage. I will have to research them. Thanks.


----------



## AllOutdoors42 (Feb 10, 2012)

hey did you ever figure out what they were i live on the lake and i would love to know!


----------



## cptncor (Dec 30, 2010)

i was down there the weekend prior to the 4th and observed quite a few flying around my friends pool after we got back from the bar. Around the M59 /23 area.


----------



## AllOutdoors42 (Feb 10, 2012)

those are different if im thinking of the right but we had a hatch of this little black fly small and skinny about two weeks ago but i could never figure out what those white flies were awhile back


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

It's some sort of little midge, like an 18-20. Thorax actually looks like a small puff of cottonwood. 


Sent from IPhone.


----------

